# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Bảo mật & Lỗi bảo mật >  Apple chặn phần mềm độc hại WireLurker

## trangtrinoithat

*Hành động này nhằm ngăn chặn khả năng phát tán của phần mềm độc hại WireLurker đe doạ iPhone và iPad mới phát hiện.*

Apple vừa xác nhận rằng công ty đã vô hiệu hóa phần mềm độc hại có tên _WireLurker_ ảnh hưởng đến iPad và iPhone như đã đưa tin.
Một phát ngôn viên của Apple cho biết, công ty đã chặn các ứng dụng được xác định nhiễm _WireLurker_ để tránh phát tán. Bên cạnh đó, vị phát ngôn viên này cũng khuyến cáo người dùng nên tải về và cài đặt các phần mềm từ một nguồn đáng tin cậy.
Được phát hiện lần đầu tiên bởi hãng bảo mật _Palo Alto Networks, WireLurker_ nhắm vào các thiết bị iOS của Apple khi kết nối với cổng USB của máy tính OS X bị ảnh hưởng. Phần mềm độc hại sẽ cài đặt ứng dụng trên iOS tương tự như vi rút truyền thống mà không cần thiết bị iOS phải được jailbreak.
Báo cáo cho biết, _WireLurker_ có sẵn thông qua kho ứng dụng Maiyadi App Store dành cho OS X tại Trung Quốc, với khoảng 450 ứng dụng bị nhiễm và số lượng tải về hơn 350.000 lần.
Như Apple đã lưu ý, WireLurker được phát tán từ một kho ứng dụng của bên thứ ba tại Trung Quốc, do đó người dùng tại nhiều khu vực khác không bị ảnh hưởng.

----------

